
Maybe Your Zoloft Stopped Working Because of a Liver Failure - ff_
https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/08/19/maybe-your-zoloft-stopped-working-because-a-liver-fluke-tried-to-turn-your-nth-great-grandmother-into-a-zombie/
======
gaspoweredcat
that was a very interesting read, thank you

